
Occupygezi - Media Blackout in Turkey - fatihdonmez
https://twitter.com/search?q=%23occupygezi
======
fatihdonmez
summary here [http://hkubra.tumblr.com/post/51837417670/from-privileged-
ac...](http://hkubra.tumblr.com/post/51837417670/from-privileged-activism-to-
an-outcry-against)

